# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  more spot for other ampibians

## justin shockey

you should make a spot on this site for salamanders newts and Caecilian if you no what thay are

----------


## Kurt

Well, it is the frog forum. Oh, and caecillians are legless amphibians of the order Gymnophonia. They kind of look like a large worm with a face. Very cool!

----------


## John Clare

Well, the "Other Amphibians" section is for those things.  And if you want real discussion of those two groups, Caudata.org (my other site) is hands-down where to go for Newts and Salamanders and it's the oldest amphibian community still in existence online.  For Caecilians, Gymnophiona.org (not my site but I'm good friends with the owner) is the best (and really only significant) place for Caecilians...

----------


## justin shockey

ok thanks

----------

